# Girlswochenende im Harz



## Fränne (9. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

Maria und ich (Fränne) veranstalten vom Freitag dem 27.4 bis zum Dienstag den 1.05.2012 eine Bikewochenende nur für Girls . Geplant sind mehrere Bikeparks, wie Thale und Braunlage. Ebenso gibt es eine Tour runter vom Brocken. Wenn ihr noch mehr dazu erfahren wollt, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf diese Seitte --> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Interessengemeinschaft-bergab/333743823345164

Bei Interesse einfach unter der angegebenen Mailadresse melden!!!

Dann hoffentlich vielleicht bis bald!! 

Fränne


----------



## Veloce (9. März 2012)

Schade das Ihr nur die Kommunikation übers Fratzenbuch ermöglicht 
Es soll hier auch Frauen geben die dort kein Mitglied  werden wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. März 2012)

*Facebook Blocker: Nie mehr Gefällt mir-Buttons auf Webseiten ...*

Ich sehe nicht mal den Link im ersten Beitrag, hatte aber vermutet dass er zum Fratzenbuch führt


----------



## Fränne (11. März 2012)

Sorry Mädels. Ich bin auch kein Fan davon. Leider erreicht man ja so gut wie keinen mehr außerhalb von Fratzenbook  
Aus diesem Grund hab ich hier nochmal nen Link reingesetzt, damit auch Girls davon erfahren, die nicht bei Facebook sind. E-Mail kann man ja lesen, auch wenn man dort nicht registriert ist. Wenn Interesse besteht, dann schreibt uns doch einfach. Wir können Euch so auch so auch nochmal genauere Auskunft geben und Fragen beantworten


----------



## So-wo (12. März 2012)

Das hört sich gut an,bin nicht weit weg von Hildesheim
Würde gern mehr wissen über den genaueren Ablauf


----------



## Fränne (12. März 2012)

damit ihr mal einen Einblick bekommt, wie das Weekend so aussehen wird! Genaueres kann noch nicht gesagt werden, da wir noch in der Planung stecken!!

FREITAG, 27. April 2012

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		ab 16Uhr, Huntesenke/Thale â Zielbereich DH Strecke
	AKTION			        Anreise, Lager aufschlagen, Bikes prÃ¤parieren


SAMSTAG, 28. April 2012

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		8:30 Uhr, Camp Thale
	AKTION			        BegrÃ¼Ãung und wichtige Infos fÃ¼râs Wochenende,        Fragen (bis 8:30 Uhr Anreise mÃ¶glich)

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		9:00 Uhr, Camp Thale
	AKTION			Gemeinsames FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, anschlieÃend Sachen packen

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		10:00 Uhr, Talstation Sessellift/Thale 
	AKTION			Gemeinsame Bergauffahrt zum Start
					MÃ¶glichkeiten am Start:
-	Streckenbesichtigung
-	Individuelles Fahren
-	Etappentraining
-	(Race against the clock)
-	Fotoshoot

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		16:00 Uhr, Camp Thale
	AKTION			Sachen packen, Bikes in Sprinter

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		17:00 â 18:00 Uhr, Auto/Sprinter
	AKTION			Fahrt nach Braunlage

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		18:30 Uhr, Camp Braunlage
	AKTION			Camp aufschlagen, gemeinsames Abendessen, Freizeit, Vorbereitung fÃ¼r Sonntag (Bikes laden, Ablaufbesprechung)


SONNTAG, 29. April 2012

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		XX:XX Uhr, Camp Braunlage
	AKTION			Gemeinsames FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Tagesbesprechung

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		XX:XX Uhr, Parkplatz Camp Braunlage
	AKTION			Abfahrt zur Haltestation XXXX, Entladung

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		XX:XX â 10:36 Uhr, Haltestation XXX
	AKTION			Fahrt mit Brockenbahn bis Brocken

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		11:00 â 16:00 Uhr, Brocken Single-Trails
	AKTION			Abfahrt mit Guide mit Fahrtechnikkurspassagen und Einkehr    ins Gasthaus Steinerne Renne

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		16:00 Uhr, Haltestelle XXXX
	AKTION			Treffen und gemeinsames Zusteigen

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		16:25 â 18:19 Uhr, Brockenbahn
	AKTION			Fahrt mit Brockenbahn bis Brocken

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		18:20 â XX:XX Uhr, Brocken/hÃ¶chster Punkt
	AKTION			gemeinsamen Sonnenuntergang erleben

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		XX:XX Uhr, Brocken/hÃ¶chster Punkt
	AKTION			Night Ride Down

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		XX:XX Uhr, Shuttleparkplatz in XXX
	AKTION			Beladen der Shuttles, RÃ¼ckfahrt zum Camp


MONTAG, 30. April 2012

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		9:00 Uhr, Camp Braunlage
	AKTION			gemeinsames FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Tagesbesprechung

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		10:00 Uhr, Talstation Bikepark Braunlage
	AKTION			gemeinsame Bergfahrt zum Start + Gruppenfoto
					MÃ¶glichkeiten am Start:
-	Streckenbesichtigungen
-	Individuelles Fahren
-	Etappentraining
-	Race against the clock!
-	Fotoshoot


	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		bis XX:XX Uhr, Bikepark Braunlage 
	AKTION			Freies Fahren

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		19:30 Uhr, Camp Braunlage 
	AKTION			BBQ + Chill Out + Verabschiedung (wer will 				anschl. Walpurgis)


DIENSTAG, 01. Mai 2012 (individuelle Gestaltung)

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		9:00 Uhr, Camp Braunlage
	AKTION			Gemeinsames FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck + Tagesbesprechung

	ZEIT, TREFFPUNKT		10:00 Uhr, Talstation Bikepark Braunlage
	AKTION			gemeinsame Bergfahrt zum Start + Gruppenfoto


----------



## Fränne (13. März 2012)

Bist du dabei Sonny13?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. März 2012)

Ist ne Überlegung wert. Habe schon zwei Wochenenden mit Ladies Only belegt, mal schauen.

Eine Frage noch; du schreibst Lager/Camp aufschlagen. Zelten? Wenn ja, Wo? Oder: Jeder sucht sich eine Unterkunft?

Bin übrigens auch nicht bei Gesichtsbuch.


----------



## Fränne (20. März 2012)

Das freut mich, dass du Interesse hast. Hoffe wir können dich noch dazu gewinnen 
Wir versuchen ein großes Zelt zu organisieren, in dem wir alle schlafen können. Wir suchen gerade noch aktiv Sponsoren und hoffen, dass sich dort noch was ergibt! Wir werden Ende März Anfang April nochmal eine präzisere Auskunft zu Kosten und Ablauf geben. Haben auf jeden Fall tolle Sachen geplant. 
Dadurch, dass mehrere Menschen nicht bei Fratzenbook sind, wurde dieser Beitrag erstellt. Wir werden euch auch hier immer auf dem laufenden halten und Fragen beantworten


----------



## Fränne (28. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels, es sind immer noch Plätze frei. Wir haben uns schöne Dinge für euch überlegt  Bei Interesse mir einfach schreiben!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. März 2012)

Kostenpunkt? Unterkunft? Mehr Infos bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (29. März 2012)

Präzisere Infos  würden mich auch interessieren


----------

